# Pool!!! (pics)



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

The pool is great! Sandy is kicking her feet in the water. So sweet












Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## ClefairyKid (Nov 15, 2017)

This is a great arrangement and thanks for the preview of the pool in action c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 16, 2017)

Awww that's lovely, excited to eventually get it for my town


----------



## Razzy (Nov 16, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## puppyish (Nov 17, 2017)

what materials do you need to craft it?


----------



## Octaviian (Nov 17, 2017)

So cute!
Can't wait to get one in my camp.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 17, 2017)

puppyish said:


> what materials do you need to craft it?



30 Sporty essence, 20 natural essence, 100 steel and 5,000 bells.

You need a level 5 skate ramp to unlock it.

It takes 72 hours to build.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 17, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> 30 Sporty essence, 20 natural essence, 100 steel and 5,000 bells.
> 
> You need a level 5 skate ramp to unlock it.
> 
> It takes 72 hours to build.



Oh god WHHYYY. I could see if they did 12/24/48, but why did they have to do 12/48/72. It doesn't make any sense ugh


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 17, 2017)

I've leveled all my tier 2 amenities to level 5 to unlock all the tier 3's and just started building the carousel, so in 9 more days I'll have all the tier 3 amenities built. It's a long wait, but I'm in no hurry - especially since I got a huge head start over most people who haven't even started yet!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2017)

This is so stinkin cute! I'm working on my cool and natural amenities first, but next will for sure be the sporty pool, it's just adorable!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

ooommmmggg it's so cute!!


----------

